# Monitor Calibration (Not Again??!!)



## nu2scene (May 6, 2011)

I know this topic has been beaten to death. I've been looking into getting a monitor calibrator, and doing some reading on the subject. I have never used a calibrator before, so I'm a bit overwhelmed. 

I'm using an iMac, and I don't print my own prints at home. I don't see myself dealing with that in the near feature either. In my reading, I've come across a few different calibrators, and have been reading mixed reviews about them. I don't really see a clear stand out winner. 

I'd love to hear what people are using, and how they like their calibrator. Oh, like I said I've never used one before, so I'd love to hear how difficult it was to set up and use one a continual basis.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Replytoken (May 6, 2011)

I bought the Spyder2 Express at Glazers for use with my PC's a couple of years ago.  It was affordable and easy to use.  For light duty use, as you have described above, it was a good investment.  I believe they have updated their line to Spyder3 now.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 6, 2011)

Which is what I use....easy, not overly expensive, seems to do what it's supposed to.


----------



## edgley (May 6, 2011)

Had a Spyder2, now have a 3 as I wanted two different monitors to look as similar as possible.
I think the most important difference actually turned out to be the cool little blue led that fads in and out 

3 is quicker, but thats not a big deal as you don't do it that often. Think I had to use the 2 a couple of times till I got it right, but the 3 did it first time.
Also nice that it warns you when the light in the room differs from the calibration light.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 6, 2011)

I use an i1Display 2 and am happy with it. I cannot tell you why I chose it though ...

Beat


----------



## nu2scene (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. The i1 and the Spyder are the two I was looking at as well. I was leaning towards the Spyder, not really sure why though. Like I said, there wasn't really a clear stand out winner.


----------



## Joshua Quain (May 10, 2011)

I use CalPC to calibrate my laptop, desktop, and secondary monitor.  The only downside is that it doesn't support Mac yet.


----------



## Joana (Oct 25, 2011)

I could really use a monitor calibrator. I do a lot of printing, and all to often the colors look very different on paper than they do on my screen, which leads to a lot of adjustments, and wasted time and resources. I'll have to check out the Spyder since it seems to do a pretty good job based what what I'm reading here. One thing that I question though, is if I don't need to replace my monitor as well. It is an older model, and I would probably be better off with a newer one. Maybe I will have to take a look at hhgregg                     and see what they have to offer. Thanks.


----------



## nu2scene (Oct 25, 2011)

I went ahead and bought the spyder 3 elite. I have an imac and it's easy to set up and run. It does make a difference, but it isn't striking. I think it makes the default screen appear a tad more purple. But it's not drastic.


----------



## edgley (Oct 26, 2011)

3 elite here too. Has at last allowed me to get two different screens very similar.
And it has a blue LED, so it must be the best


----------

